
Uber’s search for a female CEO has been narrowed down to 3 men - gootdude
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/08/04/ubers-search-for-a-female-ceo-has-been-narrowed-down-to-3-men/
======
mcappleton
If they were searching for a male CEO it would be sexist. If they are
searching for a female CEO, it's great!

